# The Nuppin Atty



## Rob Fisher

There is a brand new bottom fed atomiser that has surfaced that may be of interest to the REO and BF brigade. It's been designed from the ground up and is made by the chap that makes the Dibi BF Mods. It's getting some good reviews on ECF and the reason I'm posting the info here is that I will be ordering one shortly and wondered if there was any interest from anyone else.The base price is $85.

















Here is a video fitting the coil.



Pricing is here http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...um/524238-pdib-library-tech-specs-info-9.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing Rob

Most unusual way of fitting the one leg

Looks very interesting. 

Wonder if it will fit nicely on a Reo ?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing Rob
> 
> Most unusual way of fitting the one leg
> 
> Looks very interesting.
> 
> Wonder if it will fit nicely on a Reo ?


Fits perfectly as can be seen in Rob's pictures above. Nice, small chamber. Here are the dimensions:

Outside dimensions are 18mm diameter and 20mm body height (i.e. 24.35mm including the 510). The deck is about 14mm across, and the chamber height is about 8 or 8.5mm from deck to ceiling. AFC airholes can be operated as single or dual.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing Rob
> 
> Most unusual way of fitting the one leg
> 
> Looks very interesting.
> 
> Wonder if it will fit nicely on a Reo ?



Yip it's interesting for sure... the guys are putting them on their REO's... but I'll confirm for sure when mine arrives!


----------



## Marzuq

good looking atty. i have however noticed that with any atty where the afc is a loose piece you tend to have that unwanted spillage. joose always finds away in those gaps and results in everything smelling like your flavour for the day. everything in your pocket too.
on the whole i like the look and i am intrigued by the one post.


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Fits perfectly as can be seen in Rob's pictures above. Nice, small chamber. Here are the dimensions:
> 
> Outside dimensions are 18mm diameter and 20mm body height (i.e. 24.35mm including the 510). The deck is about 14mm across, and the chamber height is about 8 or 8.5mm from deck to ceiling. AFC airholes can be operated as single or dual.



Thanks @Andre 
I missed the Reo pics! Me bad - i just saw the Dib pics.
I must pay more attention - lol


----------



## Alex

I really like the clever design of this, the negative terminals are ingenious. 

Solves the problem of having to machine the posts, not to mention freeing up the deck. 

Pdib really is a clever dude


via iphone

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you want more info on the atty go to the Dibi thread here and watch Todd's video from 12 minutes onwards.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-dibi.6392/


----------



## Rob Fisher

If anyone else wants a Nuppin please shout asap because once the parcel is packed up and shipped it's too late. So far we have 3 Nuppins reserved for the first order to the African Continent. Also there are in scare supply and only a limited amount have been made. So if you miss this one the next order could be a long long time away!


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I really like the clever design of this, the negative terminals are ingenious.
> 
> Solves the problem of having to machine the posts, not to mention freeing up the deck.
> 
> Pdib really is a clever dude
> via iphone


That he is, also a very weird sense of humor and an awesome human being. 
Yeah, that deck is so small one needs the extra space. I also like the nice well he has created, which should help against leaking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

